# How do you study?



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm having a hard time studying, mainly reading textbook chapters and stuff. Some of it is just way too long and boring for me to be interested in reading it.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like writing as I study. It helps me get the idea written out and "visibly extracted". 

I understand that sometimes there are sections that are utterly boring but I try to link that section to other sections to piece up a bigger picture and hopefully to an area that I have an interest in. I study Biology so a lot of things are linked to each other but I do think that it can be applied in other subjects too. 

Good luck


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks, i will try to start writing my readings down. i usually just highlight and writ down the stuff i dont understand.

i, too, am taking a biology-related class. Introduction to the Human Body to be exact, as well as Human Growth & Development(more of a psych subject class). 

I'm actually passing in both classes but i want to get better than 70's and 80's. I kinda like HG&D but i hate the anatomy one.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

HG&D does sounds like quite an interesting topic. I would highly recommend mind-maps or simple diagrams for topics like Anatomy because it's such an integrative topic so if you can build a bigger picture for that, it'll help you understand the structures and functions of the human body.

On the note of scoring high 80s, do you have a course book? It might state what they expect students to show in their exams for them to achieve such a grade. For example, in some of my courses I have to write essays that deals with experimental evidence and data analysis from scientific papers to achieve 80+.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

lesty2 said:


> HG&D does sounds like quite an interesting topic. I would highly recommend mind-maps or simple diagrams for topics like Anatomy because it's such an integrative topic so if you can build a bigger picture for that, it'll help you understand the structures and functions of the human body.
> 
> On the note of scoring high 80s, do you have a course book? It might state what they expect students to show in their exams for them to achieve such a grade. For example, in some of my courses I have to write essays that deals with experimental evidence and data analysis from scientific papers to achieve 80+.


yeah, in anatomy our teacher actually shows us slides and diagrams. i think it's because it's 4-hours long is the reason why i get bored in class and even at home.

yes, there is a grade outline in our syllabus. my highest score on a test so far was an 88 but i've gotten mostly 70's, which is a C.

the grades aren't what's bothering me, it's the fact that i'm only memorizing most of my studies and not actually learning the stuff like i want to. i learn some but mostly just through memorizing key words and terminologies. i feel like 5 years from now i'll forget most of it since i dont think im learning anything detailed or thoroughly.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Read my notes or textbook.

Study locations: library or my room.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I study in the mornings once I wake up. I can somehow focus better and retain information easier. My mind also doesn't wander.


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

I tend to just remember things through brute force. That is, I read the material four or five times and I tend to simply pull things out of my mind when I need them.


----------



## khaos (Aug 28, 2011)

shiori123 said:


> I feel like this too. I can usually force information into my head for an exam, but as soon as the exam is over it leaks back out again. Sometimes I can't even remember basic concepts from classes I took one semester ago.
> 
> I'm taking anatomy too, and I think one of the difficulties with retaining the information long-term is that a lot of it is simply rote memorization (remembering the names of structures, where things are located, etc.) My professor puts all the information we need to know on powerpoint slides, and to study I've just been making flashcards out of the powerpoints and looking at them over and over again. It worked well for my first midterm, but I highly doubt that I'll remember much of anything once the class is over.


 interesting you mention this..I too am a victim of remembering info for the sake of passing a test and ofcourse eventually helping me pass a class, but I don't feel like I'm retaining any info. kind of makes it pointless since I won't really be able to elaborate what I've learn in that class..


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sometimes I'd just skim through for bolded texts or important terms to use in research online/library for lecture videos, diagrams, or any visual information, and then I review the textbook chapters. I've never fully read any chapters. I just read parts that was emphasized by the teacher. Some information you could reread so many times and still won't sink in. What I usually do is research and find something more interesting that relates to it. To me it helps recall the boring stuff.


----------



## winterrose (Oct 23, 2011)

In some classes, the professors have little outlines of what to study and I base my studying off of that. Or if they just say it's in the textbook chapters I look at the bold headlines of each section and think, "What is the main idea of this section." and I take notes based around that...sometimes works. I try to study in small sections and it helps me remember things better vs. studying all night being all nervous and losing sleep over it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

making sense of it and understanding it is half the battle I find - I read it and try to make sense. Then I wright out my own notes, then I rewrite out my notes to makes shorter notes. then I write out questions and answer them to see what I know


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I do art so not quite the same but when I get started on a drawing its hard for me to stop. Did from 9 pm to 9 am the other day.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Marlon said:


> I study in the mornings once I wake up. I can somehow focus better and retain information easier. My mind also doesn't wander.


Unfortunately, my mind always wanders when I study at home or on my own laptop. I always end up browsing message boards or searching for music and porn.

I do a hell lot better at the college's computer lab or library because they're no distractions.

I think I'll have to start forcing myself to go to the computer lab and library more often when I have to study.


----------



## GoFlyers (Nov 4, 2010)

I start studying the night before the test. Usually i get distracted and then it gets late, and then I end up just going to bed. I'll wake up with some time before the test and look over some things. My study habits are horrible, but I've just stopped caring.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

The most important thing is to study smart, not necessarily hard. What I mean is that you don't need to know everything to do well. Say something has some crazy name, if it's on a multiple choice test, why learn to spell it, or even it's perfect exact name, when you know you'll be able to pick it out. More relevant would be simply knowing the kinds of details your professor does test on, and what things will very likely not be on the exam. Putting your time into high yield material will have you making the most of your studying time.

For anatomy specifically, if you have trouble memorizing a bunch of related things, come up with a mnemonics to help organize these things (ex for the cranial nerves my favorite was oh oh to touch and feel a virgin girl's vagina and hymen = olfactory optic occulomotor trochlear trigeminal abducens facial vestibulocochlear genioglossus vagus accessory and hypoglossal). Personally, I like to draw (ex. arterial maps), or make charts (ex. muscle origin, insertion, innervation, action), because writing from your head will show you exactly what you do know, and what you should therefor be spending your time on, not to mention reinforcing what you know in a different way. Also, like someone said, try to tie things together, to make sure you understand the big picture, for example if you cut a certain nerve, what will the symptoms be?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

How do you stop from studying, doing homework on the last day, last minute?

This is a major problem for me.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Discipline.


----------



## Puppuccino (Jun 29, 2011)

I think how you study depends on the subject. Usually I made sure that I've been keeping up with assignments and readings. I study in class too by trying hard to really pay attention and take good notes in class. If you're in class you should make the most of it. I find that it cuts down on how time I have to study when it comes to tests.


----------



## rkrocks123 (Nov 7, 2011)

I do the same thing - I am really unmotivated, and always wait until the last second to study or work on homework. This results in not learning anything in my classes, just memorizing it right before exams. Yeah, I guess I just need to be more disciplined.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

For math, it's working through all the practice questions I can get my hands on. Unless I am sure I understand the concept and feel confident enough to only work through a couple of them. And chemistry's pretty much the same idea.

For biology, reading and rewriting my notes. Usually I'll seem like a crazy person when studying for this subject cause I'll talk to myself about the entire process... like I'll explain what's going on as if I'm the teacher and the student. It works pretty well though.

Honestly, the way I get myself to do homework is my drive/ambitious attitude. I know I want to do well, I know I want to make a name for myself, I know I want to get into an amazing university, and for all that, I know I have to do well in school.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

rkrocks123 said:


> I do the same thing - I am really unmotivated, and always wait until the last second to study or work on homework. * This results in not learning anything in my classes, just memorizing it right before exams. *Yeah, I guess I just need to be more disciplined.


Same result for me as well. I won't remember anything once the semester is done, which isn't good when you're trying to get a job once you graduate.

You're supposed to know what you've "studied."


----------



## snowflakeinmay95 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like talking about what I'm studying. To myself (haha) or to my family members. For me, speech is the best way to remember things. Which can be kind of hard because I don't talk much.


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Its so hard for me to just sit in one place and focus on my studies these days and I find it impossible to read the stuff I'm not too interested about, I always end up searching the web and looking for random stuff while I'm reading.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

For best results...

Step 1: lock myself in somewhere I can't fool around on the internet or read random books for fun

Step 2: acquire food, beverages

Step 3: make sure there's a bathroom close by

Step 4: set the alarm on my phone to sometime in the next several hours, preferably before mealtime 

Step 5: drag self out of inertia

Step 6: freak out

Step 7: pull out textbook, notebook, writing utensils

Step 8: freak out

Step 9: open textbook and begin to read

Step 10: mind is racing. mind is racing! 

Step 11: go to bathroom 

Step 12: tell inner voice to shut the **** up

Step 13: begin to study

Step 14: begin to study backwards

Step 15: begin to study in random chunks

Step 16: begin to sing what I study (stop before someone notices)

Step 17: zzzzz

Time elapsed: 4 hours
Time spent studying: 1 hour 30 minutes


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

foe said:


> How do you stop from studying, doing homework on the last day, last minute?
> 
> This is a major problem for me.


For tests I usually start studying 3 days before the test and that has worked so far. For homework and such, you just have to get in the habit of doing it right away. Go somewhere comfy, get some snacks or something else you enjoy, and start.

Motivation to finish a task kicks in 90 seconds after you start.

You can also use "time-boxing" where you tell yourself "I'll do homework for 10-15 minutes then I can take X minutes to use the internet" or something like that, and then go back to the task after your break. Sometimes you won't even need the break and you'll just keep going.

Getting everything set up to start studying can help too--if you get all the stuff out and set up, that can often motivate you to just do it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I organize when and how much time I'll give each assignment. Breaking readings between days also helps to not make it overwhelming. If you have a hard time retaining what you've read, summarizing after every chapter/paragraph (whatever works for you) also helps.

I also try to stay away from my room because I end up on the computer (like right now) or sleeping.



thankyouberry said:


> For best results...
> 
> Step 1: lock myself in somewhere I can't fool around on the internet or read random books for fun
> 
> ...


Soooo familiar. :lol


----------



## forumuser (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive found if the subject interests me I have an easier time doing it, sometimes I've actually read up on information simply for leisure and when I had to actually do it for work I breezed through it easy. 

I also have to agree writing things down helps alot. If I understand the concept and write down examples with solutions Im usually good to go.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I _have_ to write notes on information I want to remember so I have the enfoced memory of writing it or I will most certainly forget.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I have to read things half a dozen times before it sinks in. I highlight collosal amounts of text because it helps me focus as I read. I rarely take notes, but when I do, I do it mostly in the form of diagrams because I'm visual. I also quizzed myself a lot. I'd ask myself questions and then try to answer them in my head without referring to the material. I'd check my answer afterwards and mentally correct my errors. I have a touch of ocd, so I could stay up late repeatedly quizzing myself while cycling through lecture / subject material again and again.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

How do you learn best? Figure if you are a kinesthetic, visual or auditory learner.

Some ways to learn:


highlighting, underlining, writing little notes in the book
making a summary of what you read in writing or in speech
location; studying at a desk, on the sofa, on the floor, while walking
do you find that taking frequent breaks helps you to concentrate better?
experiment with different study locations; library, school, cafe, kitchen at home, in the park etc
ask yourself questions that you find interesting about the topic and try to make the topic more personal; can I find an example of this phenomenon from my life? don't be afraid to put the book away and just brainstorm on the possible answers to your questions. I suggest sucking all that you can from the study material to your benefit. make it as useful for yourself as you can. It could even be just using your brain to try to learn as much as possible just to pass the exam and then forget about it, as long as you are creative and stimulate your brain cells, you are a success. - is opinion.

What are your priorities? Is it more important to know some things in detail and write an essay on it, or to know all things more or less well (and have multiple choice test)? Are some subjects/books more important to know well than others? If not, START WITH THE MOST INTERESTING PARTS.


----------

